# Adding Calcium to Snail Breeding Tanks



## snailaddict

Hi all, I have a dilema. 
As you can see i have not posted many topics at this time but we all have to start somewhere.
I have several snail breeding tanks and currently have an issue with calcium. Every 2 days i add one teaspoon of liquid calcium into the sump of my tanks which are on a tiered system. I have a sump at the bottom that does all the work for me in filtering, auto top up, heating etc etc.

If i don't add the liquid calcium the snails shells start to deteriate. remembering that im breeding them for sale. So i have lots of them. They use alot of calcium when growing especially when babies. 

My choices are strangly enough, adding a calcium reactor to help off set the cost of liquid calcium. keeping using the Liquid calcium or Kalc. Im interested in the use of Kalkwasser as I believe this may be a cheaper option and i could just drip feed into the sump or add it to the Top up water. 

Maybe this topic should be within the reef section but seeing as the snails are freshwater i added it here in the invert section.

So to summarise im looking at the options of adding calcium into my tanks. I could do with your expert advice to help me decide. Liquid Calcium is so expensive so i thought i would ask the question to get other opinions.

Hope you can help..
Paul


----------



## NeonShark666

If you want to keep your Calcium levels high in a Freshwater tank I would use crushed coral as your gravel and use African Cichlid Salts in the water. To find out what your hardness levels are, use a hardness test kit. Make water changes with water mixed with African Cichlid salts. As your snails comsume the Calcium they will lower the hardness and ph.


----------



## James0816

Another option is to feed high calcium enriched food. You can make these yourself actually. There are a few recipes out and about. I know some people even use plaster of paris but that is one thing I haven't tried myself.


----------



## jrman83

It is easier and cheaper to just buy some calcium and dose the tank. It will not alter your ph. It dissolves in the water so nothing consumes it either.


----------



## snailaddict

When you say buy calcium, do you mean like "Kent" calcium?? Which im already doing, it's just expensive and was trying to find a cheaper solution long term.
If i can buy calcium in blocks then this i guess would be ok. 

Crushed coral would have to go in the sump which is severly running out of space. But is an idea i guess.Will crushed coral slowly disolve?

Can someone explain how african cichlid salts will help? i mean all im after is calcium. so im wondering how this will help. I guess its high in calcium content. remebering that any salts not good for snails..I think!

Paul


----------



## James0816

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f40/best-way-add-calcium-snails-4246.html

I thought I had a post out here with the Snail-O recipe but didn't find it. So here it is:

1 packet unflavored gelatin
1 4oz jar baby food. Get the ones that are high in calcium (>=4%) such as squash
1 tsp Jurrasi Repti-Cal power or 4-5 pure calcium pill ground into a fine powder
1 tbsp you snails favorite foods 

- Empty baby food into a microwave safe bowl
- Micro on high for 1 minute
*** CAUTION *** Contents will be very hot
- Slowly stir in gelatin. Make sure no air bubbles or clumps. Mix well
- Stir in calcium powder
- Fold in dry foods such as Ken's Veggie Flakes w/ Calcium
- Pour contents onto a saucer and place in fridge.

It will set up in a few hours and have a rubbery texture to it.

Cut into small squares and feed accordingly.

Keep unused portion in fridge until ready to use.


----------



## James0816

snailaddict said:


> Crushed coral would have to go in the sump which is severly running out of space. But is an idea i guess.Will crushed coral slowly disolve?


One thing to keep an eye on is that CC will raise your pH. If you use it, with snails, you will have to monitor closely to make sure your water doesn't go too far on the alkaline side for them.


----------



## snail

I read somewhere about putting cuttlefish bones in a tank for snails which I can get for free where I live. Some food like spinach is naturally high in calcium so could be a good extra supplement.


----------



## ChessieSFR

I have cuttlebones for my assassins, and I find them "eating" off of it from time to time. I also have naturally very hard water. I'm not sure if that is enough, but I like that the cuttlebones are there if the snails feel like they need it.


----------

